# Eckhart Tolle



## SaintSoldier1699 (Jun 15, 2013)

Dear all,

Lately a friend of mine introduced me to the existence of a philosopher named Eckhart Tolle.

Unknown to me, but seems to be quite well known now in the US.

I find his lectures/teachings are quite inline with the universal truth that is spoken in the Guru Granth Sahib, about the self reflection, internal realisation of the ego and how it affects us and gives us the "good" or "bad" times.

Here's a taster of what he teaches...

Eckhart Tolle TV: I fear my life will fall apart without thinking. - YouTube

I've read his book "A New Earth" and found it quite an interesting read and full of practical examples of understanding your purpose and the world we live in.

Has anyone else heard of him?  If so, what are your views?


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 16, 2013)

SaintSoldier ji

Finally I am able to listen to the video. I knew of Eckart Tolle but never read anything by him or listened to any videos. I trust what I heard --- whether there is any funny stuff in the background I don't know. What impressed me was his easy sense of humor, facetious and ironic, and his idea that your practice is wherever you find yourself. All this sounds healthy to me, and very grounded in the real world in which humans live and are continually challenged. 

That's my wrap up. It would be interesting to hear what others have to say. Surely there are members who know a lot more about Mr. Tolle.


----------



## chazSingh (Jun 17, 2013)

Satnaam Saint soldier Ji,

I've been watching his many YouTube video's over the past few months...

I believe that if i seek answers to questions i Have, that i get my answers from within, and sometimes without...

And often in the past few months, when i have encountered difficulties in life, i have asked for support in my ardaas, and i've ended up firing up one of Eckart tolle's videos and like a flash, i hear just what i needed to hear 

Like SPNadmin Ji has mentioned, he has a great sense of humour, and you find yourself trusting his words...i too haven't heard him say anything that would make me lose trust in his words....

There are a lot of turbulent times in the world at the moment, but alongside those difficult times, people like ekhart are helping to raise consciousness of people, and like never before more and more people are *awakening* and beginning to take a step away from their thoughts and snapping out of the illusion of past and future...and to live in the now, and make this moment count.


----------



## another gupt (Sep 9, 2013)

I too have read some of Elkhart title's book - a new earth and the power of now are both very informative books. After reading them I did realise how similar they were in many ways to how the gurbani teaches us to conquer our mind. I find his work very helpful.


----------



## dalsingh1zero1 (Sep 9, 2013)

I read a Tolle book (can't remember which one right now), and thought it was brilliant. 

He has the ability to conceptualise quite deep spiritual perspectives in readily comprehensible forms. I think his work is also very good for spiritual healing and I often recommend  it to people who've suffered some trauma or pain that they are struggling to deal with.

I guess I'm a fan. lol


----------



## angrisha (Sep 10, 2013)

I personally am a huge fan of Eckhart tolle, I actually joined his website Eckhart tolle tv. com a long time ago.

I think his interpretation of Ego and what it means to live fully present now is the best Ive heard to date. I would encourage ppl to read both a new earth and the power of now. But then again Im biased....

Years ago, while I was on rotation back home. I had an babaji come in, and I had just started reading a new earth at the time. He told me that, reading a power of now made him understand Gurbani on a different level. I thought that was pretty radical (he was in his 80's).


----------

